# Harbor Freight HID SALE!!!



## Mugrunty (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I havent made many posts, but have been reading for a long time. Anyway, I was wondering if you think I should buy that HID light at harbor freight. I was just up there the other night and it was on a closeout sale for 50 dollars. Its the one that looks like the costco light. I Dont have a HID light yet so I thought it would be cool. What do you think???


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 16, 2008)

Gotta link? Or more likely its brick-n-morter only.


----------



## ez78 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say go for it. I would definetly buy one for that price if I didn't even own a HID yet. It's big and heavy but I think you knew that.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah, its kinda big. but i figured I wasn't going to get an HID light for that price anywhere. Ill post the link, but it will only be 50 dollars at my store. Online the unit is still 129.99.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94987

I already have a 10mcp light about this size. The drawback is that it uses a 100 watt bulb. Its weird though because I have a 1mcp light that uses a 55 watt bulb and its about the same brightness. I think I might just buy this HID light if its only 59.99!


----------



## ez78 (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually that HID in the link is not that big. It's quite ok sized, not Costco size. Harbor Freight had one HID light that was bigger than that.


----------



## Walt175 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's the same as the Sams Club HID. The Costco one was much bigger.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a nice size and much smaller than the Costco/HF HID. I'd definitely recommend picking that up. It's a good light for the price.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 16, 2008)

sweetness!! Then if I can get down there soon, I'll see if I can buy it. The only thing Im worried about is the new HID technology. I've heard you cannot turn it on and off frequently? Like its better to use it for 15 minutes or something. The increased efficiency is the cool part though. It should be able to run about 4x longer runtime.

Who knows...I'll just have to wait and see. If anyone knows anything about this light it'd be cool. I tried looking up some info on it, but most seem to be about the previous larger one harbor freight used to sell.

Thanks for all the replies guys!:rock:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 17, 2008)

> Mugrunty said:
> 
> 
> > sweetness!! Then if I can get down there soon, I'll see if I can buy it. The only thing Im worried about is the new HID technology. I've heard you cannot turn it on and off frequently? Like its better to use it for 15 minutes or something.
> ...


----------



## vetkaw63 (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought one at HF in Lynchburg, VA for 59.95. There is still one on the shelf. Maybe more in the stock room.
Mike


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, Just picked mine up tonight for 59.95. The only problem was the battery was somehow not connected. I took off the cover and reconnected it, but it took about 5 minutes. It's a pain to reconnect the battery terminals. I also found that the unit wont let you charge the battery until the voltage drops to a certain point. It sounds like there's a relay that switches off the current when charged. The light is definatly a lot brighter than my halogen spotlight. If I knew how to post pictures, I'd put some comparisons up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Neubauej (Jan 19, 2008)

I got mine locally for 29.99 closeout! oo: The batt on mine was disconnected also. Love the light though!


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 19, 2008)

What the heck?!?? $29.99!!! Dangit, I hate you!

But um, yeah ive been playing with it a lot. I'm just wondering how dead I have to get it before it lets me charge it. When off, it has 1 green LED and still wont charge. 
I love this light though...lits like 3 times as bright as my 15million cp halogen one. The only thing I'm worried about is the HID technology. I mean I read a lot about it, but it seems its like not good to run it pointing straight up? Eh, I dunno...but i love it.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, I just killed my light. I let it run untill the light when off. I plugged in the charger and the light was still green...

I grabbed my VOM and checked the voltage. The battery was at 10.80 or so...so that is definatly dead. I turned the light back on and it kept working down to about 6 or 7 volts. The cut-off voltage for a SLA should be 10.5v at the most, so thats not really that good for the cells. I got my light to charge by pluging in the charger RIGHT after i shut off the light. That doesn't make me too happy that you have to wait untill the battery is REALLY dead for it to charge. It's kind of stupid. I mean its great that the relay shuts off the current when its done charging...but dumb how it wont let you start until the battery is dead. We all know that Lead acid based chemistries should be charged sooner than later. I mean the battery will start sulfating otherwise. Does anyone else have this problem? It'd be different if the battery used was a Nicd...
Anyone else have ideas or thoughts about this?
:thinking::sweat:


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to Triple post, but I cant get this thing off my mind. I'm wondering If the relay in this light is adjustable. Like if you can adjust the restraint spring so the voltage at which the relay allows charging to say...12.9 volts or something. Dunno If I'm being dumb posting so many times about a topic like this. I'll try searching the forums a little more. Sorry guys...


----------



## superjoe83 (Jan 20, 2008)

i can recharge mine at any level of discharge, like you said when the battery gets charged the light goes green, then after about a minute it goes back to charging for a minute or so, it repeats this cycle until the battery gets fully charged then stays green for a long time before going into charge again, i kinda like this feature, it keeps the battery topped off.

back to your problem, I'm not sure why you have to wait, i can have mine on for a minute then plug it in and it will charge


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 20, 2008)

that is very odd...wonder if mine is broke. I'm going to take it apart tomorrow I think.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 20, 2008)

Is this spotlight the same thing as the Sam's HID Spotlight? I already have that one, but if this is different I might pick one up.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 20, 2008)

I've heard that it is that same one as Sam's. It just looks a little different (being red and having a different sticker).
Mine seems to not charge correctly. It charges forever and the green light never comes on. It also wont start charging untill I Killl the battery completly. I might go exchange it for a new one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

It looks exactly like a re-badged Power-On-Board light from Sam's Club. It has the same charge indicators and power jack in the same location, and the molding around the lens looks identical also.


----------



## Neubauej (Jan 21, 2008)

I also believe it is a rebadged sams/annotech (sp) light. If it is not charging, something is wrong with it. If I use mine 10 mins, it will take a charge... Good luck. :sigh:


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to exchange it today. I'll let you know how it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## batvette (Jan 21, 2008)

LOOKS the same but HF is known for sourcing from PRC suppliers with no scruples about copying a design right down to the last screw.... so it may be the same light but could still be a clone with inferior components. (bulb & battery) Who knows. I buy a lot from HF and have mostly good experience and they do have respectable practices, such as instructions and parts list with EVERY thing they sell, and ready supply of parts.... That said once in a while they end up with crap.

Their air tools are damn near as good or as good as the big name guys. Hydraulics are top notch for the $$$ too, however their electric power tools leave much to be desired. 

I miss the days when they had gobs of name brand closeouts and refurbs.... like makita and dewalt. No more.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I exchanged the light for anew one and everything works fine now. I have no idea what was wrong with the other one, but this one charges properly. It was a really easy process. I didn't even have to show my reciept. Anyway, thanks for all the help guys. I really love this light.

Thanks again!:twothumbs


----------



## JetskiMark (Jan 28, 2008)

Neubauej said:


> I got mine locally for 29.99 closeout! oo: The batt on mine was disconnected also. Love the light though!




What Harbor Freight store was that? Can you tell me the city and state? I saw these at my local store for $59.99 and that is more than I paid for my Sam's version. But if I can get them for half of that, I would buy all they have and give them out as gifts.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Neubauej (Jan 28, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> What Harbor Freight store was that? Can you tell me the city and state? I saw these at my local store for $59.99 and that is more than I paid for my Sam's version. But if I can get them for half of that, I would buy all they have and give them out as gifts.
> 
> Regards,
> Mark


 
Duluth, MN. I picked up two, and there were half a dozen or so left when I picked it up. Hopefully there are some left for you! Good luck


----------



## JetskiMark (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to tell my local store that the Duluth store had them for $29.99 and ask them to match it. They probably won't, but it never hurts to try.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Neubauej (Jan 29, 2008)

It never hurts to try! On the other hand, I could drop by and see if they still have some left, pick them up, and ship them to you if you would like.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 29, 2008)

If you have sams club in your area they still have these same lights on the clearance shelf as well. I picked up (4) of them last nite for $34 a piece.

At these prices you can afford to give them as gifts to your non-flashaholic family/friends. It helps to steer them to the light side of the force! :devil:


----------



## stollman (Feb 1, 2008)

Anybody thought about putting a lithium-ion battery in this unit? I wonder if this battery would work:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2818

Specs:
Voltage: Voltage: 11.1V (working) 12.6V ( peak) 7.5 V ( cut-off)
Capacity: 9600 mAh min. (106 wh)
Size: 4.8"(121mm) x 1.7"(44mm)x 3.0"(76mm)
Weight: 21 oz
Protected Circuit
$137.00/ea

Charger:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4027
$30.00

Connector to Battery:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3349
$5.00

The person at BatterySpace thought it might power the 35W for 2.5 hrs.


----------



## 5kids (Feb 1, 2008)

Is this really an HID light? The description says HIGH INTENSITY DISCHARGE XENON SPOTLIGHT. I didn't think Xenon was the type of lamp that was used in an HID.
I called 2 local stores, and Zero stock.:mecry:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 2, 2008)

I snagged one today at my local Harbor Freight for $39.99. It's identical to my Sams Club HID, down to the color temperature of the bulb. The only difference seems to be the branding and the fire engine red case. I like the red case better than the black one; it's more visible.

Did a quick power-up to verify that it works. Now it's charging...


----------



## slagell (Feb 2, 2008)

WE have a brand new HF store, but they don't carry it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you asked them? I had to search the store twice and I finally found them in the closeout section, not the lights section.


----------



## brickbat (Feb 2, 2008)

5kids said:


> Is this really an HID light?



Yes


----------



## slagell (Feb 2, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Have you asked them? I had to search the store twice and I finally found them in the closeout section, not the lights section.



THere is no closeout section, probably because last week was the grand opening.


----------



## Probedude (Feb 2, 2008)

I scoured my store and couldn't find any either :sigh:

Asked but since I didn't know the sku they couldn't help.


----------



## slagell (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't even find a single flashlight at Sam's, yet alone an HID. I am very saddened that an HID is still out of my price range.


----------



## NeonJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

slagell said:


> I can't even find a single flashlight at Sam's, yet alone an HID. I am very saddened that an HID is still out of my price range.



So go to the Sam's Auction site

And pick up one of the new batches they're listing again. I've grabbed two in the last few days in the high $30/low $40 range.

John


----------



## sizzlechest (Feb 3, 2008)

This is the same light as sams club offers. If you have trouble consider:

Be sure to scan ALL OF THE SAMS STORES in your market. (don't bother driving around to each, just check online inventory 1st, than call to see if the inventory is accurate.) I have had some stores that sold out of them months ago, stores selling them for $21 while neighboring suburb stores still listed them at $98!

If you have a market saturated with sams club locations you shouldn't have to pay more than $40 for one of these beauties..... be patient.

Sorry to double post, most of what I list re: SAMS should be posted here: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175785


----------



## slagell (Feb 3, 2008)

Where do they normally put these in the store, in the automotive section, or by the household lightbulbs?


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 5, 2008)

There was one in the Harbor Freight in Westland, MI in the clearance section marked at about $60. I already have a Sam's HID, so I passed.


----------

